# WE-LI-KA and WAW-WAW together



## botlguy (Jul 25, 2014)

At the request of our new friend I will attach pictures of these two bottles together with a little description. BTW, Bert DeWitt is a real stand up guy, did everything expected and very well and quickly with regard to my purchase of the WE-LI-KA. The WE-LI-KA is a newer bottle than any of my WAW-WAW, even those that are ABM as some of the WAW-WAW are. The side seam goes all the way up to and around the lip. The base is embossed and does not show evidence of an "Owens Machine"
 ring as my ABM WAW-WAWs do which were made by Fairmont Glass Co. In addition, it is a bit smaller all around as can be seen in the picture. Notice the collar or mouth treatment. They are all the same. Not so with all WAW-WAWs. In the picture the second from left is the latest made, all ABM WAW-WAW with the Alart & McGuire label (on back). Next is a little larger, older version with only the very top squared off ring being tooled. This piece has the UK Rd No 421474 which the USA made bottles do not have. I'm not going to try and give you the entire history and description of all the variants, that will come later when all the research on the companies involved is done. Thanks for your attention.     Jim The base of the middle bottle. made by Fairmont, is not shown.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 25, 2014)

These are interesting.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing that with us Jim, all the information I can gain the better!


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Jul 25, 2014)

I am so glad you are enjoying it!


----------

